# RESCUE GAME - TEST YOUR KNOWLEDGE! ! !



## [email protected] (Aug 28, 2003)

Here is a game I came across online. It tests your knowledge on assessing a rescue horse.

http://members.tripod.com/hollihorse/MWRes...scue/start.html

Have fun!!!


----------



## kaykay (Aug 28, 2003)

Thanks Michelle that is a great site! I urge everyone to go and test yourself it is so informative.


----------



## windycityminis (Aug 28, 2003)

OK...

That was HARD and VERY informative. i urge everyone to take the time to do this.....

Now I have to go back to Ireland and retake all of my course work as I obviously remember nothing about horse care. :roll:




:


----------



## RockRiverFarms (Aug 28, 2003)

Wow. Can we put a link to this on the CMHR site? Tony and I rescued Princess with no wrong choices, but their reasons were much more in-depth than my own. This is a good little quiz for all of us and all of our potential homes.


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 28, 2003)

well i did all 4 horses and learned i am a great rescuer the only thing i got wrong was the mare princess i think? i would have given her to george not kerry

great site


----------



## kaykay (Aug 28, 2003)

Lisa I did the same thing! My thinking was that someone who had never owned a horse maybe not the best choice for a rescue horse. But as the site said all of them were good choices. Im so glad Michelle found this as it really shows different ways of thinking


----------



## virginia (Aug 29, 2003)

Wow, that was a cool test. I have found that I have a lot to learn, but at least I placed tham in the right homes.





Ginny.


----------



## Trish (Aug 29, 2003)

I did the test and only missed the boarding ??. See I thought it was a rule of thumb, when you bring in a new horse to your place you need to keep them away from your horses for at least 2 weeks. I answered the question with placing the horse in a stall w/ a small run away from the other horses. It was wrong.



The horse I chose was Duke who had a bowed tendon. He needed stall rest. I aced the rest





Good test.


----------



## windycityminis (Aug 29, 2003)

I actually did all the horses. it is such a cool game. And I got progressively better with each one at least!


----------



## Kashmir (Sep 15, 2003)

Trish, you and me were identical. I chose Duke also, and put him in a small paddock. Personally, I would never bring in a strange horse and put him in my barn. At least for a few weeks. Also, he was a stallion, you just don't throw a strange TB stallion in a barn full of horses. But I got the rest correct.


----------

